# New Orleans Hornets (28-12) vs. Portland Trailblazers (25-16)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










New Orleans Arena, New Orleans, LA
7:00pm CST











































































Preview​


----------



## little_friend (Jan 4, 2008)

since ur point guard is unstoppable, i hope the blazers can at least contain cp3. 
that way we have a chance on stealing a game again. 
in this road trip, portland has been inconsistent L W L W L W...
i hope the trend stops tomorrow but it's gunna be tough. 
i'd be thrilled with a single digit separation at the end of the game, regardless who gets the W.
also no injuries & fair officiating. if/when portland gets knocked down this season (hopefully not too early), i'd cheer for hornets all the way.

prediction: New Orleans Hornets 07-08 NBA Champions - no kidding


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I love the Hornets team. This one will be a miracle to pull out. Best of luck the rest of the way


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

This game will be tough for us, I hope the Hornets don't come out playing like they did in the Milwaukee game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Time-Warner just cut the game off....Ten o'clock rolls around and I got this stupid message box saying this channel is currently not available.****ing morons...Now I have to watch it on my PC


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

pretty ugly game tonight, nonetheless we look like we're gonna pull out the W. Pargo has been goin nuts all game, good thing to see.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Great win! Pargo was huge for the Hornets tonight. With under 2 minutes to go, CP came up clutch. Peja hit a couple of big shots as well. Blazers are good and I only envision them getting better. I'm glad the Hornets were able to close this game out with a victory.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Holy Crap....The T'wolves beat PHX again and the Hornets have the best record in the West by percentage points.
Hornets 29-12 .707
PHX 30-13 .699


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Good game you guys! Blazers tried to give it all they could--but I think they were looking forward to getting home after being on the road for two weeks for 7 games instead of focusing on this game. Hornets deserve the top spot in the West. I'm just happy that the Blazers were able to beat you guys twice haha. Not many teams can say they beat the number 1 team in the west twice. 

I predict the Blazers and Hornets leading the West for awhile in the future


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

over halfway through the season and we're the number 1 team in the west... i predicted we were gonna be very good this year, but my expectations are definately being exceeded. Its amazing what this team can do when the core stays healthy, i am pleasently surprised.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> *over halfway through the season and we're the number 1 team in the west*... i predicted we were gonna be very good this year, but my expectations are definately being exceeded. Its amazing what this team can do when the core stays healthy, i am pleasently surprised.


Yeah. That's pretty neat. As fun as it is I can't get into the seedings too much with still half more season to go. It is cool though. Really cool.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

West ended up with NBA.com's Dunk of the Night

Link


----------

